# Thoughts about going the other way - doing music as hobby / part-time again



## Jetnl (May 23, 2019)

Most discussions here are about the 'other route' - how the hell do I make a living as a (film) composer? I am curious to hear people's stories of going deliberately the other way, have a different career and pursue music on the side. 

For years I worked towards making a living as a composer, and for years that seemed waay out of reach. Then a fantastic opportunity turned up, I got a job as a in-house composer, writing music for tv shows, films, commercials, library etc. 

There where downsides. Not able to release my own music or pursue my own projects again. Low salary. Like really low. Sometimes you would work on really boring projects. Sometimes you would spend days in Excel doing administration. My name doesn't show up anywhere. It's ghostwriting. Fine with me, like every other job there are good and bad things. Also, who am I to 'complain' about the downsides? Some people would give a leg for an opportunity like this. So no reason for entitlement. 

I took the job, thinking if I didn't I would regret it later. And it was great, I learned there so much and had a lot of fun. There where days I was pinching myself for being so lucky and doing what I love for my job.

However, lately I have been thinking more and more about leaving, and picking up my old career again. There are several reasons for this. One thing that bugs me more than anything. After spending a whole day/week doing music, I come home and found out that I rarely want to do some more for my own enjoyment. And since at my work, I have to do what I'm told, you don't always get to write the music I would like to.

I really miss writing my own music, for just my own enjoyment or putting albums out there in library's etc. Having 'creative freedom' or 'self-expression'. Sometimes the work I do feels more like a factory. I got a career, but lost a 'hobby'. But when I come home, the last thing I want to do is start up my computer again and 'work' some more. Same goes for weekends. While I used to be so excited about that. 

Then there is the pay. With my old job I could easily work a day or two less, and make more money than I do now. Leaving me with a lot of free time to pursue my own things. Thing is, I didn't hate my old career. It's quite nice. There are several other reasons I am thinking about changing directions again. 

The biggest is, it might just be that film-scoring is not my career of choice in the end. For years, I thought it was. I don't like most of the projects we work on, would never watch any of it. I had way more fun doing my old projects, that didnt pay well but are more my cup of tea. When I look around see what other people do in this business, I am not always that excited. Sure, the prospect of scoring a series like Games of Thrones, or studio movies, or any other show that people actually watch on netflix and other platforms, still sounds exciting. But I have a feeling that the people who reach that level, are wired a bit differently than me. They worked insane hours + there are huge amounts of people below that level trying to get in, who are as driven. The idea of going to LA and hustling to get some job or competing with a thousand others would eat me alive. 

The dream of film scoring seems still really cool to me. But I think the reality is a little different and might not be my cup of tea. 

Very honest. I enjoy a 'simple' life. Some hobby-time, friends, family, a decent pay, some stability. Sure, I can get fired up and work weekends and evenings and all that. I am all for it when you want to start your business or get ahead. But I am not the kind of person to work 7 days a week for the rest of my life...and being poor is also not really my cup of tea  

Now, our current society would tell me that I failed, gave up too easily, got scared, should work harder to 'be great' or anything like that. I think it is more simple than that. I thought I wanted something, and it turned out I didnt

Curious to hear other people's stories. Similar situations? Any regrets?


----------



## dannymc (May 24, 2019)

> Very honest. I enjoy a 'simple' life. Some hobby-time, friends, family, a decent pay, some stability. Sure, I can get fired up and work weekends and evenings and all that. I am all for it when you want to start your business or get ahead. But I am not the kind of person to work 7 days a week for the rest of my life...and being poor is also not really my cup of tea



i think you may have answered your own question here. be honest with yourself. often that thing that separates the really successful people from the rest of us is that they couldn't imagine or even do anything else 7 days a week other than that activity. and if they were to be honest with you face to face they would probably admit its at the sacrifice of family life. so why have regrets, instead just re-adjust your needs and priorities for your own life. 

Danny


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 24, 2019)

Honestly, if I could get out of the music biz and in exchange regain my passion and enthusiasm for music, i’d take it.


----------



## stonzthro (May 24, 2019)

That's a tough situation but I would think that in the end, you have to follow what will make you happiest; it sounds like you are being taken advantage of as well. Changing your mind and following what YOU want is not failure, in fact it is a huge and courageous success. Who knows, maybe leaving the industry full time is the exact step you need to further your musical career?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> The dream of film scoring seems still really cool to me. But I think the reality is a little different and might not be my cup of tea.



Then you have answered your own question. Look at it this way...you'll be able to look back one day (maybe now) and say "I pursued my musical dream and succeeded". Because of that, you will have no regrets. You tried it, and it was not what your brain perceived it would be....it usually never is. There's no shame in going back to a non-musical career, who really gives a s##t what society thinks? I think all of us have that little man inside, telling us "hey, you better hurry up and become a full time composer, time is ticking, don't be a failure, you won't find happiness until you do". That is all 100% BS that your brain has manufactured. You said it yourself, you enjoy a simple, no-nonsense life. If you can find the balance between that, whilst pursuing music YOUR way, on your own time, then you have found success. I have a non-musical career, but I have always pursued music part-time. I have a pretty good second income from composition gigs...and I'm also a professional drummer, and those fulfill the passion. The bonus is that I have financial stability from my career. And let's face it, as you get older you start thinking about other stuff like retirement and healthcare. You won't really have either of thiese lined up if you slosh around as composer living paycheck to paycheck with a deadend hope. And really, who's to say that you don't get some huge break again later on? There's no age factor, you just never know.


----------



## JohnG (May 24, 2019)

There is a good bit of thoughtful advice in this thread already, but at the risk of repeating what others have said better...

Nothing is more important, or more indispensable to genuine happiness, than the relationships with and commitments you make (and fulfill) to other people. That's what all the songs are about, one assumes.

Music is a joy, but when it becomes exploitative, it's not -- full stop. 

It's very difficult to make what anyone would describe as a decent living at it and, for many, even if it works for a time, it can end precipitously, with no fanfare. Result? A premature end to even a promising career can make unaffordable the most expensive purchase one makes nowadays: retirement. 

If you are looking ahead and see no way to pay for old age, maybe indeed it is time to make music more something you pursue when you can? Everyone has to make this decision for him/her/themselves, but one can evolve to a stage at which honouring commitments (including to one's own needs) matters more than pursuing a dream, no matter how tantalising that dream.

If one is young, roll the dice(?) but if, by contrast, one is nearing a certain age, it could be a time to take advantage of the booming economy and get a job. Play music or sing or something for fun. Compose when you can. 

It's not always slamming a door so no light escapes.


----------



## d.healey (May 24, 2019)

dannymc said:


> often that thing that separates the really successful people from the rest of us is that they couldn't imagine or even do anything else 7 days a week other than that activity.


That depends on how you define "successful". If their music is still being played in 200 years then I'd say they were successful, but that's my definition


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> The idea of going to LA and hustling to get some job or competing with a thousand others would eat me alive.



If I have one regret in life, it was not doing this very thing when I was young....like 18 years old young (no responsibilities). But on the other hand, I didn't have the composition chops that I have today so I most likely would have gone back to Canada with my tail between my legs. I did, however, tour non-stop as a drummer when I was young, so that was very satisfying. It's only Human to think "what if". Honestly, I think you'd have better odds at winning the lottery than scoring the next Game of Thrones type of gig. Like John G mentioned, nothing is more important, or more indispensable to genuine happiness.


----------



## wst3 (May 24, 2019)

one more vote for trust your instincts - what do you care what other's (including us) think?

I share many of your thoughts, so I may be more inclined to agree with your plan to switch careers again. But maybe it is as simple as it is the right thing for you for now?

I've always been torn between the technology and artistic sides of music and audio. As such I've had a fun, but somewhat unusual career.

When I was in my early 20s I explicitly avoided a career in music or pro-audio thinking that it would kill the passion. A little later on I learned that I was right - for me, if I spend 8 hours a day in any activity I have no desire to continue that activity after hours. I need that change up.

Now I am nearing the end of my "formal" career - and I am considering chasing after a post-career career in music. It might be fun. But I'm nearly certain that I could not have done it as a career.

In much the same way as I could never not make music. If that makes sense?


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 24, 2019)

There is no right or wrong answer here, pros and cons both ways. I think it’s tough to stay ahead in the music biz, and what your are saying about basically being a paid musical technician for someone else’s artistic vision is relevant, at least it was for me. That being said, the urgency of trying to make a living at it forces you to develop your craft and be on top of your game. When it’s just a hobby it’s way too easy to get distracted on other things. I am completely sure that I have not developed my musical craft nearly as much as if I had pursued it professionally 30 years ago when I decided instead to become a well paid software developer. But I have financial security and every day music is still an adventure for me, and I’m not dead yet. When I dabbled with film scoring I enjoyed the craft and the development but I also felt I was an arranger for hire and the magic was sometimes missing compared to when I just write or play whatever music I feel like. 

But really it depends on you. There can be incredible joy and fulfillment no matter what you do. Hey listen I got totally burned out on being a software developer, another mentally intense occupation. If I’m really honest about it I’m not sure I enjoy one thing any more then the other, but somehow being someone else’s hired programmer doesn’t feel like a sellout compared to being someone’s hired composer arranger. But I think it’s not really a sell out either way and neither way is any more relevant to society or the universe then the other. Working for someone else is basically just that, work. When I was a paid software developer I NEVER went home and even turned on my computer much less wrote more code. It was actually hard to go home and write music too but sometimes i did in spurts and of course then music was a joy and treat. Dessert. Not work.


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 24, 2019)

My advice: follow the money.

Get back into your old career, make more money, and then do music when you feel like it.


----------



## Arbee (May 24, 2019)

Some twenty five years ago, after 14 years as a fully professional musician/arranger/composer I discovered that my passion for music transitioned seamlessly to an equal passion for business software development. Wow, passion AND income! These days I do my own thing musically and love it. There is no right answer, listen to what your subconscious brain is trying to tell you and don't die wondering! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MartinH. (May 24, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> Most discussions here are about the 'other route' - how the hell do I make a living as a (film) composer? I am curious to hear people's stories of going deliberately the other way, have a different career and pursue music on the side.
> 
> For years I worked towards making a living as a composer, and for years that seemed waay out of reach. Then a fantastic opportunity turned up, I got a job as a in-house composer, writing music for tv shows, films, commercials, library etc.
> 
> ...



Based on your description it sounds like an absolute no-brainer to go back to your old job and do music as a hobby. I think you already know that and would just feel better to get a bit of confirmation on this from other creatives. I didn't read the other replies yet, but I would go back to your old job if the change is easy enough to make!


----------



## rgames (May 24, 2019)

My standard advice is this: if you're considering a career in music, do something else.

It's not a rational decision.

rgames


----------



## Jetnl (May 24, 2019)

I love all these perspectives! It's a tough decision, and I haven't made my mind up yet.

It also not like this decision will set me 'for life'. I am still early in my career and have relatively low responsibilities, which is why I am not making it too big a thing. But still, it's really interesting to hear all these stories.

I always had a feeling @rgames quote is very true


----------



## lokotus (May 25, 2019)

... I guess follow your purpose by doing the opposite of what you don't want is the best advice I could give ...


----------



## thov72 (May 25, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> Sometimes the work I do feels more like a factory. I got a career, but lost a 'hobby'. But when I come home, the last thing I want to do is start up my computer again and 'work' some more. Same goes for weekends. While I used to be so excited about that.


this is the main reason I never EVER would want to work as a full-time composer.


----------



## Tacet (May 25, 2019)

rgames said:


> It's not a rational decision.


Absolutely spot-on, on so many levels. 

Come to think about it, if one tried to condense all of HZ's posts on these boards into a single, short sentence, that would be it.


----------



## visiblenoise (May 25, 2019)

Would trying to make a drastically different music in your spare time help at all? I'm interested in this because I don't have a job like yours and always hoped it would be as close to an ideal job as a job could ever get. Like if I were in your position making regular orchestral scores, would I ever feel like making metal or electronic music at home?

Maybe the grass is always greener on the other side... until you reach the edge of the earth.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 25, 2019)

Over the years I have tried making various hobbies into careers and found I totally lost the passion for them having to deal with the day to day grind of doing all the crap work that goes with the part I like to do. I gave up doing hobbies for a living and found a career that matched my personality a bit more. I mostly enjoy it and the pluses outweigh the negatives, I will have a good retirement, and I make enough money to support my hobby making music. 

I should mention that music was the only hobby I didn't try to make into a career. Partially because I was afraid if I started hating to do it, I would lose the thing that made me happy when life sucks and partially because I was way too shy to make a career of singing when I was younger. They also didn't have things like American Idol. 

So, if it isn't making you happy, you aren't making enough money to live well, and it's killing your passion, I'd find something better to do and go back to music as a hobby. I usually go back to the pros/cons list. When the cons outweigh the pros, it is time to think about moving on to something else.


----------



## GtrString (May 25, 2019)

Its refreshing to read your story. Actually, Im surprised there isnt a lot more stories like yours, considering how grim the situation is for artists, composers and producers now.


----------



## Neifion (May 25, 2019)

I made that very decision three years ago. I was working as a composer, not enjoying the projects, not making much money. Then I commissioned into the army and I was able to build my dream home studio, develop my craft and work on the type of music like, with a stable income and no need to cater to a director or rush toward deadlines. My output is slower these days obviously, but the quality and enjoyment I get out of it as a hobby made me excited about music again. So in short, from someone who did it, I say it’s a worthwhile move. No regrets!


----------



## MartinH. (May 25, 2019)

visiblenoise said:


> Would trying to make a drastically different music in your spare time help at all?



That one varies from person to person. I wouldn't count on it, but I've heard of comparable examples, so there's a chance.


----------



## Ruchir (May 25, 2019)

Genuine question; is there another way? How might we apply crowdsourcing and Kickstarter type approaches to music production?

I'd love to work on music that inspires me or to get others involved in music I start, with a view to it being used in TV, film, online. Contributing bits here and there and getting credited for it collectively.

Is more splice type approaches the way forward? Do we need to rethink licensing?
A music business where the model that shifts from what's in it for me, to what's in it from me?


----------



## Stanoli (May 25, 2019)

You do not choose music as a job, music chooses you.

And for trying to have positive thoughts about getting jobs making money with music:
<No Plan survives contact with the enemy.>

It is just a tough, existential job. And working with or for others is always a compromise.
I enjoy the times between jobs the most, when I can go back to playing music with a free and playful mind.

Having said that, it is still the best job in the world for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 25, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> Genuine question; is there another way? How might we apply crowdsourcing and Kickstarter type approaches to music production?
> 
> I'd love to work on music that inspires me or to get others involved in music I start, with a view to it being used in TV, film, online. Contributing bits here and there and getting credited for it collectively.
> 
> ...


Patreon? I know a lot of artists use this but I've also heard of some who gave up on it after a while because of all the stress of have to keep people who pay for content happy. And you have to have some kind of content people find interesting. 

It's an option I guess.


----------



## MartinH. (May 25, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Patreon? I know a lot of artists use this but I've also heard of some who gave up on it after a while because of all the stress of have to keep people who pay for content happy. And you have to have some kind of content people find interesting.
> 
> It's an option I guess.



Yeah, I wouldn't bother. People aren't interested in paying for music. Even this guy who supplies half of youtube with free music doesn't earn a living wage on patreon:

https://www.patreon.com/kmacleod

To be successful on patreon you basically need to have what it takes to be successful as a youtuber, imho (or sell incredibly specific niche things that aren't available elsewhere).


----------



## Ruchir (May 25, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Patreon? I know a lot of artists use this



No, I don't thinks so. I see Patreon as still focused on the 'cult of the' artist rather than the music. It's still a many to one relationship. I think the next step is a many to many relationship;
Lots of folk contribute to building a piece of music and shaping it, including those that want to use it (e.g. film makers) in their productions. It's a social model of music, rather than the current winner takes all.
Edit: noted that endlesss.fm are also having a go on mobile. Key thing though is licensing.


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 26, 2019)

I've nothing really new to say to you but, your post seems pretty clearly to answer your own question.

Happiness is the most important thing and you seem to have outlined a path towards it that you're more than comfortable with.

I think you'll find you've already made the decision, just looking for enough voices to agree with you to push you over the edge.

Go be happy.


----------



## Vik (May 26, 2019)

I have on several occasions - with no regrets - said no thanks to well paid work for profiles artists - because other stuff is more important to me (enough time with my kids, keeping my relationship with music intact and more). 

So, when I see statements like these, from your post...


"• Not able to release my own music or pursue my own projects again.

• Low salary. Like really low.

• Sometimes you would work on really boring projects.

• Sometimes you would spend days in Excel doing administration.

• My name doesn't show up anywhere. It's ghostwriting.

• After spending a whole day/week doing music, I come home and found out that I rarely want to do some more for my own enjoyment.

• I really miss writing my own music, for just my own enjoyment or putting albums out there in library's etc. Having 'creative freedom' or 'self-expression'.

• Sometimes the work I do feels more like a factory.

• I got a career, but lost a 'hobby'.

• When I come home, the last thing I want to do is start up my computer again and 'work' some more.

• I don't like most of the projects we work on, would never watch any of it.

• I had way more fun doing my old projects, that didnt pay well but are more my cup of tea.

• The idea of going to LA and hustling to get some job or competing with a thousand others would eat me alive.

• I am not the kind of person to work 7 days a week for the rest of my life...and being poor is also not really my cup of tea "

...my advice would be to quit ASAP.


----------



## Jetnl (May 26, 2019)

Hah. Yeah well when you put it like that 

We'll see how it goes, I don't want to make a hasty decision and regret it later. I did really enjoy it when I started. I will think about it some more the coming weeks and come to a decision. I love all the input from here.


----------



## chuck.dallas (May 26, 2019)

Jetnl, in addition to this Forum (and similar Forums), you might want to consider a variety of other inputs and expertise about your career path. There are excellent books out there that address this kind of decision -- maybe spend an afternoon or two at the bookstore and gather some of those perspectives. Also, there are paid professionals available for career counseling, life coaching and similar activities. And talking directly with successful professionals in the industry could also be very helpful. Lastly, I would say that talking this through with close family and friends is always a good approach. They know you better than anybody, are aware of your personal priorities and needs, and should be able to provide some valuable insight that guides your decision. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## JohnG (May 26, 2019)

chuck.dallas said:


> Lastly, I would say that talking this through with close family and friends is always a good approach



IDK about that one @chuck.dallas

I concur with @rgames point, that choosing music is "not a rational decision." Honestly, I doubt that friends and family, or even logical analysis can assist anyone toward a good decision about how to spend one's life. 

And what exactly is a "good" decision? 

Maybe better ask someone else? I've had several arguably attractive (certainly far less risky) offramps available to me from music but, every time, like the gravitational pull of Dark Matter (can't see it or explain it), music drew me back. I can't begin to rationalise it. 

I still work 14, sometimes 18 hours a day, weekends, holidays. It's crazy. It's not the money; I'm not greedy or anything. I don't want second house/wife; don't need another "thing." I could travel if I ever had any time.

Just can't shake it. Working on some really cool chords for a huge brass section and it's just so interesting.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 26, 2019)

JohnG said:


> IDK about that one @chuck.dallas
> 
> I concur with @rgames point, that choosing music is "not a rational decision." Honestly, I doubt that friends and family, or even logical analysis can assist anyone toward a good decision about how to spend one's life.
> 
> ...


But that is the difference between what you are doing and what OP is doing. What you're doing makes you happy. What he is doing doesn't. And maybe now he has some experience in the industry, maybe it is time to move on to something better or more in line with what makes him happy?  

Career counseling is not a bad idea. Sometimes it helps to have someone outside give you options you may not have come up with on your own.


----------



## Jetnl (May 26, 2019)

Yes! Talking with friends and family is helping a lot. Feel more relaxed already. Thanks a lot though.


----------



## JohnG (May 26, 2019)

I also like talking things over with friends -- but really because it makes me feel better, not because I think it actually can substitute for my / your own judgement. Nobody can climb into your head and know what's in there and what will, in the long run, make you happy.

People (think of parents / grandparents) often get more and more risk-averse as they age. Partly it's wisdom, partly it's the fairly common impulse older people have to exert their influence, partly it's the belief (partly true) that credentials like "diploma from [great school]" or "senior vice president at [big company]" can make you happy.

At the margin, sure. But does it really? Not me.

*Alternative?*

One option about your current job, besides "should I stay or should I go?" is to -- NEGOTIATE!!!

It is a proven axiom of jobs that your maximum negotiating power is when you're about to take a job for the first time, or when you really are ready to leave -- _unless_ -- they raise your pay.

Put another way, if the only thing that is really making your current job unsustainable is your (self described) low pay, maybe it's time, in the nicest possible way, to ask for more? Only you can make this choice but sometimes, you reach a point where it's one or the other -- either a raise or "I'm outta here."

You: "Hey boss. I really like working here. I love spending my days with music, and my colleagues [improvising here] are cool / knowledgeable / clever / creative / motivating. Even though naturally there are aspects that we all could live without, I like it here."

Boss man / lady: "Yeah?"

You: "I would love to stick around indefinitely here -- could see myself here for quite a while. But my financial situation is just not sustainable. I wish that weren't the case, but it is. [something specific? 'dishwasher broke and can't afford to fix it' story?]"

At this point the boss can say, "we'll miss you" or ask what it would take to keep you around. If it's the former, maybe you know what to do. If it's the latter, think about what would in fact keep you around indefinitely, even if it's 2-3x your current salary. If your alternative is to leave, maybe it would work?

So that's one possibility -- it's not necessarily binary "stay / go."


----------



## Jetnl (May 26, 2019)

Makes a lot of sense, @JohnG , thanks for that! I am definitely going to negotiate and talk about it with my boss before just leaving like that. Who knows what he has in store for me. It is a balance between asking or standing up for yourself while also knowing that in the end, I am replaceable.

And yes, I know my family wants me to be safe, and therefore, their advice is not always the best to make me happy, although always well-meant.


----------



## BladeR (May 26, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> Low salary. Like really low. Sometimes you would work on really boring projects. Sometimes you would spend days in Excel doing administration. My name doesn't show up anywhere. It's ghostwriting. Fine with me, like every other job there are good and bad things. Also, who am I to 'complain' about the downsides? Some people would give a leg for an opportunity like this. So no reason for entitlement.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the pay. With my old job I could easily work a day or two less, and make more money than I do now. Leaving me with a lot of free time to pursue my own things. Thing is, I didn't hate my old career. It's quite nice. There are several other reasons I am thinking about changing directions again.



Some great insights from many of the members here. Initially when I saw the above comment about spending "days" in Excel doing administration and working on "really boring projects" I had to laugh. Like, out loud. Imagine spending _years _in Excel and _every_ project is boring! You seem to get it though, so I won't belabor that point.
What I think is notable about that is that you meet people who are very positive and happy who work really "terrible" jobs and you meet people who are miserable and cynical while working their "dream job." Most of us are somewhere in the middle. Is it the job that makes the person, or the person that makes the job? (Probably, a little bit of both).

I don't have the perspective to speak from turning a hobby into a job, but as others have said it sounds like you know what you want to do and I wouldn't disagree. Just make sure you go into it clear eyed - most jobs involve some combination of fulfilling someone else's wants above your own, lower pay than you deserve, more hours than you want to work, and, above all, Excel spreadsheets. It sounds like you like your old job and whatever those negatives might be are easier to manage (especially if you get paid more to work less!).

Also, if you are getting really low pay, ghostwriting, and working crazy 7 day weeks all the time - is this all above board, legally??


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 27, 2019)

Jetnl said:


> I will think about it some more the coming weeks and come to a decision.



And what's going to change in the coming weeks? Remember to listen to your gut, not your brain trying to justify a false hope. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 8, 2019)

Man, I cldn’t think of anything worse than being a slave to the system and being dictated on how your music should sound like, being told how long it should be, to cut a few bars here and there. It’s so restrictive....no freedom. However when I was 20 I thought it was a dream to be in this situation. The Irony.

Now I’m free! It’s better having a good income and to write what you want when you want, how you want. I am finally being a true artist, I am really writing now for myself. So liberating. I personally get more self satisfaction from writing concert music. It’s another level from that wall to wall hollywood junk. It’s about self satisfaction, be serious, no one cares if you score the next spielberg film. Only yourself.

Having said that, I’d do a film for a million! Also I’ve decided I will attempt to score another film, only because I’ve always wanted to score this type of film...plus I kind of bumped into this by chance, I wasn’t even looking, the director was siting next to me in a bar. We only discovered our trades after chatting passionately for 3 hours about films. And before you say, what a lucky b’stad, well this kind of luck (if u want to call it that!) took 20yrs to happen...and there is no money involved...yet.


----------



## Vik (Jun 8, 2019)

Don't forget that the word amateur originally means one who loves what he does. The amateur is therefore in a way more successful than many music professionals who have to do all kinds of stuff in order to pay his bills. Maybe we actually could say that the ideal for all pros should be to end up as someone with the same love and passion for what they do as amateurs often have?


----------



## Akarin (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a similar experience than you, although in another domain. I was passionate about technology so I taught my self how to code over two decades ago. I've been at it 12-16h per day, 7 days a week, including holidays. At the expense of many other things. 

Over time, I finally "made it". Created stuff used by the largest software corporations, wrote books, was a guest speaker at major convention. Programming was a way of life. Everything revolved around it. And I continued at it 7 days a week for 20 years. Got offered a teaching position at a world class university (that's what I do now, part time)... 

...and one morning, just like that, I woke up and felt burnt out. For the first time in a long time, I didn't want to boot my computer. That's when it hit me: I was done. It was not a passion anymore, just something I did because that's the only thing I knew how to do. 

Lots of soul searching and what came out of it was that I've always wanted to be a musician and write my own tunes. I've already learned a skill on my own, so why not start all over again?

And here I am, on VIC, instead of on some tech website 

Few weeks ago, I had my first placements (4 the same week!). Long story short: there's always time to change course and do what makes you happy. You just have to listen to yourself.


----------

